# Inflamed Cervix - terrified!!!!Cancer???



## LovelyLeonara

Hi Lovely and inspiring ladies!:flower:

I just returned from my second follow up gyno appointment having ng a miscarriage at 16 weeks and hemmoraging

The gyno found to be that my cervix was inflamed and questioned as to wether or not i had had a smear test before but being from the UK originally and being under 25 i have not!!!!

Has anyone else had an inflamed cervix after their miscarraige?? 

Anyone else had the same thing???:help::help:

thank you!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## Hellylou

Don't panic, hun :hugs::hugs:

I know that during my pregnancy I was found to have ectropian cervix. This is basically an inflammation of the cervix caused by pregnancy hormones, and it is harmless, if nasty looking. I don't know if this is the case for you but it may be. Look it up, but definitely get your smear up to date anyway.

:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I just wanted you to know I am thinking of you and I am so deeply sorry for your loss :cry::cry: Please let us know how things go for you, I wish i had some info on this, but I don't. XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LovelyLeonara

Thank you Darlings!!!!! I can't get tested for anohter 4 weeks as it would come back inconclusive due to the misscarriage so its the waiting game. Al your happy thoughts are really appreciated!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Upmost love to you :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## mhazzab

LovelyLeonara said:


> Thank you Darlings!!!!! I can't get tested for anohter 4 weeks as it would come back inconclusive due to the misscarriage so its the waiting game. Al your happy thoughts are really appreciated!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Upmost love to you :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

sorry, i don't know anything about this, so can't help you, but just wanted to send some hugs and tell you, I know it's easier said than done, but please try not to think the worst. :hugs:

will you keep us updated? xx


----------

